# Stoners Arcade



## potroastV2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello,

Well we have just installed the stoners arcade, back when nintendo was around these games were prime pickings, you better start practicing there might be a competition on it comming up.

Rollitup


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok sounds good. Who wants some shit on some space invaders?


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 12, 2006)

Rollitup you better watch your back. Im knocking on your back door on tetris.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 12, 2006)

lol I might try next time I set the high score


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 12, 2006)

rollitup said:


> lol I might try next time I set the high score


Blah, blah, blah.... Your going down.


----------



## mouse (Sep 12, 2006)

so have both of you as it happends 



ad


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 12, 2006)

^^^ = champion at chopper challenge


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 13, 2006)

I just punked your score. hehehe. I'll give it to you on that chopper game. I cant play that worth shit. lol.


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 13, 2006)

mouse said:


> so have both of you as it happends
> 
> 
> 
> ad


I see you foo. Your about halfway there. lol.


----------



## mouse (Sep 13, 2006)

just you wait until i get bored again you will regret it 

mouse


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 19, 2006)

new games added to the stoners arcade


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 19, 2006)

Cool man. I was playing them all night.


----------



## crickitmd (Sep 26, 2006)

ok how in the hell can i challenge someone in the arcade section?


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 27, 2006)

right here, click there name beside the trophy and its the last option click challenge


----------



## crickitmd (Sep 29, 2006)

i still cant challenge someone. maybe only moderators?


----------

